# MODS - PLEASE DELETE/ BAN this user Posterenceteenter



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

He's posting virus links, I think KammyTT was one hit by this guy

Ban him please.... "Posterenceteenter"


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This guy as well : Modick

:?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Posted warnings on their posts but u know some muppet will still click the link


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yep, you guys beat me to it. This is a disgusting abuse, and not randomly generated as he's put smileys on his post.

Can we maybe set up a 'report a bad thread' system of some sort?

This forum is a wonderful place and I for one would like to do all I can to keep it clean and safe.

Mods, if I can do anyting to help out in this regard, may I formally offer my services to you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Yep, you guys beat me to it. This is a disgusting abuse, and not randomly generated as he's put smileys on his post.
> 
> Can we maybe set up a 'report a bad thread' system of some sort?
> 
> ...


Might be better to send a mod or Jae a pm Cam - quicker to notify them that way, especially if they have e-mail notification switched on for pm's received


----------

